# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  عيد المولد النبوي الشريف

## aloud

سم الله الرحمان الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على خبر الخلق  و على آله و صحابته أجمعين 
إخواني الكرام أعضاء ومشرفين وزوار المنتدى  أتقدم لكم  بأحر التهاني  بمناسبة المولد النبوي الشريف وأسأل الله الفتاح أن يفتح علينا 
 وإياكم  أبواب رحمته و يغفر لنا و لكم  الذنوب  
اللهم ردّ الأمة الاسلامية الى الرشد والصواب ونهج الرسول عليه السلام حتى تنال  شفاعة الحبيب المصطفى سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم 
آمين يا رب العالمين .

----------

